
Is Your Brain Necessary? - ghgr
https://www.rifters.com/crawl/?p=6116
======
bloak
It sounds like a hoax. If brains could be smaller, then heads could be
smaller, and there ought to be some evolutionary pressure for that, in humans,
at least: giving birth is not easy.

I don't know about other animals. There is particularly strong evolutionary
pressure for birds that fly to have efficient brains (cognition / mass).
Perhaps whales don't care so much if their brains are inefficiently large.

